# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado intermidio

## kostas24

ένα δικό μου timbrado 89 pts

----------


## panos70

Κωστα καταπληκτικο πουλι και με πολυ ωραιο ρεπερτοριο ,με πολυ σωστα πατηματα στις νοτες αλωστε το λεει και η βαθμολογια του ,να το χαιρεσαι  και να το απολαμβανεις

----------


## kostas24

να σαι καλά φίλε μου.ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Gardelius

πολύ όμορφο και ωραία φωνή !!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Ωραιο ΚΩΣΤΑ , πολυ ωραιο  !!! Ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## tasosziak

Να το χαιρεσαι κωστα ωραιο πουλακι...

----------


## geo_ilion

πανεμορφο ειναι κωστα να το χαιρεσαι και απο φωνη αστερι

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιος!! ο Timbrado-μαγκας σου Κωστα. 

Να τον χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## orion

Ωραία castanuela μπαβο

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy0159:  Κορυφή!

----------


## serafeim

Υπεροχο πουλι!!! Φανταστικο!!! Ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστηκες !!!

----------


## kostas24

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ.

----------


## kostas13

Υπεροχο πουλι κ μπραβο σου

----------

